# dash mesh fabric and seats... help..



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok so ive done my searching and read up on this and ive tried the recommended solutions for hair. Basically my dash is the mesh looking fabric which is also on the seats the door etc... well i have a dog which obviously sheds and she pretty much goes everywhere with me. her hair sticks to the fabric and almost in it to an extent ive tried the brush, and the lint roller trick- (the lint roller worked a little better but still) i was wondering if someone had any other recommendations based on just dog hair, or if theyd recommend a handheld vac that may have enough power to do the trick without buying a dyson and remorgaging my house.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

shark pet perfect works well for me and it does have a decent battery life.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

is there a certain model # i should look for ill probably go on ebay and do a search for it. thanks for the advice im looking for anything that works...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

sv75 14 ismodel # shark cordless pet perfect is the name of my vac. it does good job on dog hair for me .it has a detachable motorized brush, and a bagless dust cap , plus crevice tool . in all I have been happy with it.


----------

